# Getting out bidded by those ATV snowplows



## CJsSnowplowing (Nov 16, 2009)

I am getting out bidded by those ATV snowplows. Watch there customers call me once we get a good dumping of wet snow of 7 inches or more. :laughing: .. I will tell them to call someone else. I have my our reg customers to do 1st. Pictures to come after Thanksgiving for what they all do for 1 customer for $10.00. Must not have insurance. Like 1 long drive with 3 different places to do under 1 customer. Thinking be about 5 pictures or few more. yes it is Family I have to drive 40 miles around trip @ 4 miles per gallon UNTILL get the Fuel leaks fixed. That is 10 gallons X $2.70 on 11-2-2009 = $27.00 on fuel to get there & back + the fuel to do snowplowing.


----------



## CJsSnowplowing (Nov 16, 2009)

CJsSnowplowing;873812 said:


> I am getting out bidded by those ATV snowplows. Watch there customers call me once we get a good dumping of wet snow of 7 inches or more. :laughing: .. I will tell them to call someone else. I have my our reg customers to do 1st. Pictures to come after Thanksgiving for what they all do for 1 customer for $10.00. Must not have insurance. Like 1 long drive with 3 different places to do under 1 customer. Thinking be about 5 pictures or few more. yes it is Family I have to drive 40 miles around trip @ 4 miles per gallon UNTILL get the Fuel leaks fixed. That is 10 gallons X $2.70 on 11-2-2009 = $27.00 on fuel to get there & back + the fuel to do snowplowing.


Here are the pictures More to come for 1 customer Has an ATV snopwloing for $10.00.


----------



## CJsSnowplowing (Nov 16, 2009)

CJsSnowplowing;873812 said:


> I am getting out bidded by those ATV snowplows. Watch there customers call me once we get a good dumping of wet snow of 7 inches or more. :laughing: .. I will tell them to call someone else. I have my our reg customers to do 1st. Pictures to come after Thanksgiving for what they all do for 1 customer for $10.00. Must not have insurance. Like 1 long drive with 3 different places to do under 1 customer. Thinking be about 5 pictures or few more. yes it is Family I have to drive 40 miles around trip @ 4 miles per gallon UNTILL get the Fuel leaks fixed. That is 10 gallons X $2.70 on 11-2-2009 = $27.00 on fuel to get there & back + the fuel to do snowplowing.


Please note how long the driveway is up to all 3 houses & down is .75 (3/4) of a mile. Closest to .8 of a mile.

HERE ARE ALL THE PICTURES 3 HOUSES UNDER ONE CUSTOMER! An ATV snowplowing person does this all for $10.00 I drive 50 miles around trip also with plowing acting. Went up & down 3 times. Did all driverway times did parking spaces 3 to 6 times. 50 miles @ 4 miles per gallon with snowplowing on ( Was Offf) 13.5 gallons @ $2.709 = $36.58 on Fuel. They can keep calling the ATV for deep, heavy, & wet snow.


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

wow, that is really cheap, there are some quotes on here i could almost see justified, but all that for $10/time is crazy no matter how desperate you are for work


----------



## CJsSnowplowing (Nov 16, 2009)

*I haven't seen a bill from them for the ATV snowplowing*



buckwheat_la;877653 said:


> wow, that is really cheap, there are some quotes on here i could almost see justified, but all that for $10/time is crazy no matter how desperate you are for work


I haven't seen a bill or an estimate from them for the ATV snowplowing. They just say that the ATV snowplowing can do it for $10.00 per time. I LOVE TO SEE HOW MANY TIME HE COMES FOR A 6 INCHES SNOW STORM. I DID SEE THE PLOW ON THE ATV IT IS ONLY ABOUT 3 TO 5 INCHES HIGH LOOKS HOME MADE FROM A PLASTIC PIPE CUT IN HALF THE LONG WAYS & ABOUT 3 TO 4 FOOT WIDE.


----------



## Badgerland WI (Dec 3, 2008)

Sounds like a kid with an ATV or the friendly, neighborhood guy with a tool that wants to help the neighbors because no true professional is gonna charge those peanuts for that amount of work.

And you very well may get the call in a bigger storm when that property owner calls needing that drive done because the inexperienced ATV guy with the homebuilt equipment didnt plow with the storm and "busticated his stuff" (or was stuck 1/2-way down the drive).


----------



## CJsSnowplowing (Nov 16, 2009)

Badgerland WI;877864 said:


> Sounds like a kid with an ATV or the friendly, neighborhood guy with a tool that wants to help the neighbors because no true professional is gonna charge those peanuts for that amount of work.
> 
> And you very well may get the call in a bigger storm when that property owner calls needing that drive done because the inexperienced ATV guy with the homebuilt equipment didnt plow with the storm and "busticated his stuff" (or was stuck 1/2-way down the drive).


Or someone else that paying for repairs & insurance. This is before the nice paving job was done. It was a stone driveway Before summer of 2009.


----------



## NorthwoodsLand (Dec 29, 2009)

*Should you really be in business?*



CJsSnowplowing;873812 said:


> I am getting out bidded by those ATV snowplows. Watch there customers call me once we get a good dumping of wet snow of 7 inches or more. :laughing: .. I will tell them to call someone else. I have my our reg customers to do 1st. Pictures to come after Thanksgiving for what they all do for 1 customer for $10.00. Must not have insurance. Like 1 long drive with 3 different places to do under 1 customer. Thinking be about 5 pictures or few more. yes it is Family I have to drive 40 miles around trip @ 4 miles per gallon UNTILL get the Fuel leaks fixed. That is 10 gallons X $2.70 on 11-2-2009 = $27.00 on fuel to get there & back + the fuel to do snowplowing.


Perhaps before you grumble about what people, professional or otherwise charge, you should be a professional and properly maintain your vehicle before using it for business. You're mad because your truck is only getting 4 mpg because you haven't fixed a leak :laughing: and that your're losing money because of an atv. :laughing:If you can't afford to properly maintain your business vehicle, or that you do not know how to maintain a business perhaps you are the residential neighbor bumming around the streets in a truck just looking for business.


----------



## CJsSnowplowing (Nov 16, 2009)

*GOT HEAVY SNOW THAT ATVs SNOWPLOW COULD NOT PUSH!*



NorthwoodsLand;931137 said:


> Perhaps before you grumble about what people, professional or otherwise charge, you should be a professional and properly maintain your vehicle before using it for business. You're mad because your truck is only getting 4 mpg because you haven't fixed a leak and that your're losing money because of an ATVs. If you can't afford to properly maintain your business vehicle, or that you do not know how to maintain a business perhaps you are the residential neighbor bumming around the streets in a truck just looking for business.


 Well we got 12 to 18 inches of wet & heavy snow the ATV company could not finish there customers. :laughing: 
*ATVs is charging for jobs that are only 1/8 to 1/4 completed. DUE TO THE SNOW IS TOO HEAVY FOR THE ATVs. THERE CUSTOEMRS ARE CALLING ME TO FINISH LOL. :laughing: :laughing: *
What they charge the customer for light snow is now per push under the Wet & Heavy snow. So charging MORE TO THE customer Then I would have charge. I TOLD THEM. I WILL BE SAME PRICE ALSO A PREPAID DOING NOW! THERE TOTAL COST WILL BE MY PER PUSH COST. BY PREPAID I KNOW YOU WILL NOT LEAVE ME AGAIN! LEAVE ME 1ST TIME OKAY. LEAVE ME AGAIN FOOL ON ME!
DOING PREPAID DUE TO THE FUEL PRICE WEEK BEFORE CHRISTMAS WAS $2.299 PER GALLON. ON 12-24-2009 A DAY BEFORE CHRISTMAS IS NOW $2.609 PER GALLON THAT IS UPPED 40 CENTS OVER NIGHT. Now it is 12.29-2009 $2.759 per gallon. SO WHAT WILL BE BE ON 12-31-2009 DAY BEFORE NEW YEARS. IT WENT UP DAY BEFORE CHRISTMAS. GOOD THING I GIVE THEM A PRICE. OF WHAT MY MOTHER PAID. WHEN FUEL PRICES WAS $3.159 PER GALLON. THAT WAS $70.00 PER PUSH & *JOB WAS NOT *COMPLETED! *1 PUSH THAT TOOK UNDER 4 MINUTES. *REASON WHY WE STARTED ALSO JOBS WILL BE 100% COMPLTED JOBS BEFORE THE PAYMENT IS DO. ONCE JOB IS COMPLTED! THE PAYMENT IS DUE AT THE SAME TIME!
ATV DOES NOT HAVE TO DRIVE 50 MILES AROUND TRIP DUE TO HE OR SHE YOUR NEIGHBOR!
NOT SURE IF THE REPAIR SHOP MESSED UP. $500.00 FOR A GAS TANK. $250.00 FOR SENDING UNIT. $500.00 FOR GOING (INPUT) FUEL LINE & OTHER $500.00 FOR RETURN FUEL LINE. + 16 HOURS & $1,200.00 IN LABOR LATER. TOTAL COST OF $3,200.00 WITH TOWING FROM THE GAS STATION. 
PLUS AN OTHER $1,500.00 FOR SNOW PLOW TRUCK INSURANCE. FOR 12 MONTHS! REALY THE ATVs CARRY INSURANCE ON TJHE ATVs WHEN NOT ON THE RD., ST., AVE. DR. LANE, & OTHER NAME FOR VERY LONG DRIVEWAY DUE TO 911 CENTERS! Here in PA if a house number that can not be seeing & read from the road. The 911 center is making people house owner's put up names for their driveways! 
:realmad: Now it leaks on fill up & leaks when parked on hills.

Engine oil, Engine oil filter, Tranny fluid, Tranny filter I can do. DID NOT CHANGE ALL RUSTY PARTS LIKE THE VENT TUBE & FILLER TUBE
BUT ANY WORK THAT ARE BODY WORK, PATCH WORK. NEED TO WORK IN THE AIR I CAN NOT DO. SO REPAIRS SHOP DOES THAT!


----------



## bigmudder77 (Dec 5, 2007)

dont feel bad i had a guy when i was doing lawn care had a house with 8 acres that needed mowed, trimmed, and what ever else he wanted done i told him $700 per week and the was very low to me cause it would take me at least 5 hours to get it all done (just my self with a 48inch zero turn but so much crap to trim around and then blow off his long drive) 

he went crazy and said he has never had any one tell him over $50 i looked at him and said if i do this for $50 i wont have all them nice bmws in the garage and drive stop being such a cheap ass and pay people for the bull **** work that your wanting done and i got in the truck and said thanks for the wasted time if you would of said you were a cheap ass and didnt want to pay over $50 for 8 acres of yard to mow i wouldnt of drove out here 

i got a call from him about 2 weeks later and he said that he cant find any one to do it the way he wants it done the kids he had doing it messed it up and he would like me to do it for the $700 price and i laughed and told him i thought about it and its not worth it he got all pissed off and started to yell and i just hung up so you know he called around and they gave him a bigger price per week on it but o well i sold all the stuff i had and got of of mowing and went to plowing 

you will get a call i have got calls from people that had this guy last year with a mower plowing drives for $5 and i guess he did the math and found out it wasnt worth it to trailer your mower around and charge $5 to plow and no one heard from him again lol


----------



## CJsSnowplowing (Nov 16, 2009)

*CHEAPEST PEOPLE has NO INSUARNCES*



bigmudder77;931403 said:


> dont feel bad i had a guy when i was doing lawn care had a house with 8 acres that needed mowed, trimmed, and what ever else he wanted done i told him $700 per week and the was very low to me cause it would take me at least 5 hours to get it all done (just my self with a 48inch zero turn but so much crap to trim around and then blow off his long drive)
> 
> he went crazy and said he has never had any one tell him over $50 i looked at him and said if i do this for $50 i wont have all them nice bmws in the garage and drive stop being such a cheap ass and pay people for the bull **** work that your wanting done and i got in the truck and said thanks for the wasted time if you would of said you were a cheap ass and didnt want to pay over $50 for 8 acres of yard to mow i wouldnt of drove out here
> 
> ...


Someone doing it for $50.00. Sound like this someone has NO INSURANCES in case something happens like stone thru a window or siding of a house. Or someone gets hurt.


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

$10 for this that is just crazy.

I would charge $50 for those size.

Drive 40 miles away to plow that place is just stupid. wear and tear on plow truck and not make money on those distance.


----------



## KAG (Jul 19, 2007)

Milwaukee;932526 said:


> $10 for this that is just crazy.
> 
> I would charge $50 for those size.
> 
> Drive 40 miles away to plow that place is just stupid. wear and tear on plow truck and not make money on those distance.


I agree except $70 per push under 5".


----------



## bosman (Oct 20, 2008)

I can't believe you know how much gas was last week, I filled up this morning and don't have a clue what I paid.


----------



## burlingtonplow (Jan 6, 2010)

bigmudder77;931403 said:


> dont feel bad i had a guy when i was doing lawn care had a house with 8 acres that needed mowed, trimmed, and what ever else he wanted done i told him $700 per week and the was very low to me cause it would take me at least 5 hours to get it all done (just my self with a 48inch zero turn but so much crap to trim around and then blow off his long drive)
> 
> he went crazy and said he has never had any one tell him over $50 i looked at him and said if i do this for $50 i wont have all them nice bmws in the garage and drive stop being such a cheap ass and pay people for the bull **** work that your wanting done and i got in the truck and said thanks for the wasted time if you would of said you were a cheap ass and didnt want to pay over $50 for 8 acres of yard to mow i wouldnt of drove out here
> 
> ...


Hysterical. I love both stories.


----------

